# Worldmark Style Wait List for FAIRFIELD!



## GaryCook (Jan 1, 2007)

I own Worldmark and have recently purchased Fairfield. 

I can't believe that Fairfield doesn't have a wait list policy?!?  

This allows Worldmark members to be notified (via e-mail or telephone with 24 hours to accept the wait list offer) when inventory becomes available at a specific resort on a specific date or date range.  You can be specific about the unit size or you can take the first available unit.  This usually occurs when inventory opens up due to cancelled reservations by other members.

This is done on a first come first served basis, i.e., if you are the first member on the wait list for Vegas on New Years week, you will have priority over folks that went on the list after you.  They even tell you if you are a Priorty 1 through 3.  1 Being a very good chance, 2, a slight chance and 3, not a very good chance.   I have had VERY good results with this policy.  If you decide you don't want the unit, you can always turn it down and it will go to the next in line.

With Fairfield you must constantly check online or call if you want a resort that is currently unavailbe during a specific time.

Fairfield owners should demand this service for the standard 10 month reservation window!

- Gary C.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 1, 2007)

FF is a big lumbering giant, good luck getting that one changed. I'm happy when I get a human in reservations within a few minutes of being on hold.

Reminds me of the old southern saying that a good friend had on her desk at work...

"Never try to teach a pig to sing, you won't succeed and you'll only annoy the pig".

John


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 1, 2007)

FF has home resort, WM does not.  If you are VIP owner, you can be put on waiting list that will give you some units at 11 1/2 month period.  But you will need to have enough points there for the reservation

If you are Outrigger Club member, there will be a Que for you also.  In theory 25% of cancel inventories will be there.

If you are neither, check at 10 month +1 day sharp. and call VC at 10 month 8:00 am.

Most of the time, FF will continue build if they can sell until it become overbuild, so a lot of area, you don't even need to call at exact 10 month sharp.

If you constant feel the need to get ahead of other owner, try to buy points at that resort.

I do agree they should have some type of waiting list, But it probably will not solve most of the problem.  And at this time, with the rate they are building, it probably can wait.

Jya-Ning


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 2, 2007)

*The Beauty of WorldMark is its simplicity.*

However, with FF management in charge, they are instituting complexities into WorldMark that are weakening the system.

WorldMark's waitlist system is really awesome.  So is their online reservation system.  Too bad they didn't scrap the FF system in favor of the WM system.


----------



## EAM (Jan 2, 2007)

*Fairfield still has the RPL and used to have other wait lists*

Fairfield still has the Rotating Priority List for getting a reservation at a high-demand time and location.  You can put your name on the list up to 22 months before the checkin date.  You'll get a letter in the mail telling you when to call for reservations, and if there is space available you can make your reservation at 11.5 months before checkin.  

Fairfield used to have a cancellation wait list (it was in the original FSP Trust documents and also in the 1999-2000 Directory).

Fairfield also used to have a VIP benefit in which a VIP member could submit a standard reservation request up to 2 years before checkin.  The request would be processed just before the phones lines opened at 10 months before checkin.  There was a similar Express Reservation Priority List in which VIPs could put in a request for an Express Reservation at 120 days and the request would automatically be processed at 90 days, the beginning of the Express Reservation Period when short stays, point borrowing, rented points, become options.  These benefits were eliminated in the latest directory.


----------



## ladycody (Jan 2, 2007)

> The request would be processed just before the phones lines opened at 10 months before checkin.


 Now _THAT_ woulda made me upset!


----------



## EAM (Jan 2, 2007)

ladycody said:


> Now _THAT_ woulda made me upset!



I don't understand. Why would you be upset?  Because you don't have VIP benefits and VIPS could have their requestes processed before you could call?  Or because the request would not be processed until the Advance Reservation Priority(ARP) period for reservations by owners of the resort expired?


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jan 3, 2007)

EAM said:


> I don't understand. Why would you be upset?  Because you don't have VIP benefits and VIPS could have their requestes processed before you could call?  Or because the request would not be processed until the Advance Reservation Priority(ARP) period for reservations by owners of the resort expired?


Knowing Ladycody...   I am 100% sure that she would be upset because VIP owners would be getting benefits at the detriment of regular non-VIP owners.

So for example... if FF was to give VIP some extra benefits that do not harm regular owners (ex: a free movie)... then it would be OK.   On the other hand... if they remove benefits from normal owners (ex: room availability) in favor of adding benefits to VIP owners... it would be wrong.

We are currently fighting this issue is WM which is rolling out its equivalent of their VIP program... so this is a sensisitve topic for WM owners like Ladycody.

/Jim


----------



## ladycody (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeppers...Jim pretty much summed it up in a nutshell.     

Easiest post I've ever made and far less long winded than my normal style.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 3, 2007)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Knowing Ladycody...   I am 100% sure that she would be upset because VIP owners would be getting benefits at the detriment of regular non-VIP owners.
> 
> So for example... if FF was to give VIP some extra benefits that do not harm regular owners (ex: a free movie)... then it would be OK.   On the other hand... if they remove benefits from normal owners (ex: room availability) in favor of adding benefits to VIP owners... it would be wrong.
> /Jim



That is exactly right. There was nothing in any written rules, regulations or purchase documents that stated an owner was to be put behind any other owner based on purchase price, trumped up "VIP" status or any other sales shenanigans.  If they did they would be in conflict with the only thing that actually matters - the original purchase agreement. By those documents everyone must get equal access potential except at the designated home resort. It's fair, it works and everyone understands it. The VIP garbage is just sales hype and has no place in the actual operation of the Wyndham (FF) system. If VIP people want to pay retail to get to stand in line first I have no issue with  that. If they want to get a unit/time/resort I should have a chance to reserve before I can even make the request, unless that right is spelled out in the documents I agreed to, then Wyndham is putting themselves at risk of a legitimate lawsuit not the money grubbing class actions that RCI has been bothered with. Obviously they understand that and make the VIP benefits things that really don't matter to the general pool of owners.  People complain about a $29 "skip the line" charge at Universal but they will pay 4 times the going resale rate to be "VIP" at Wyndham.  And that isn't $29 but often $29,000 to be first in line!  No thanks.


----------



## EAM (Jan 3, 2007)

*Good points by Jim and timeos2*

Jim and timeos2 made some good points.  Perhaps this is why Fairfield/WVO eliminated these VIP benefits this year.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 3, 2007)

On the other hand, FF VIP can make reservation on 11 month.  

I will think the cancel of waiting list is because of low hit/match.  Most people that will goes to waiting list are for inventories that will be taken at 13 month/11 month.  Also, a good % owner has no idea it is there.  Unless FF willing to move cancelled inventory into that list, and hold all cancel inventory until they process that list, there is no sense to keep that operation.  Not very cost effective.

If they really want, they can say open list to all owner, home resort owner has certain priority, VIP has another priority, all other ower has another priority.  At this moment, unless it is certain holiday, I really don't see the need of it.  If you can not call at around 10 month, to expect you will call at 22 month or x month before 10 month?

Jya-Ning


----------



## EAM (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually only VIP Gold (500K points) can reserve at a non-home Fairfield resort at 11 months and they can do so only once a year.  I think it is twice a year for VIP Platinum.   The 11 month point is two weeks after the folks on the rotating priority list would have had a chance to reserve that week.

VIPs also have the right to reserve at Fairfield associate resorts at 13 months, and that is limited to twice a year for VIPs and four times a year for VIP gold.  No limits for platinum though.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks.  Since Stan also valued it, I guess it (the waiting system) must be of value.  But I could not figure why it does not create a fuss when it is out.  Also, when I randomly check the on-line system, I could not figure too many slots it will be very helpful.  On the other hand, I seldomly look over 2 BD, so maybe I miss 3 BD situation.

Jya-Ning


----------



## acesneights (Jan 4, 2007)

The value of the waiting list would be for people who cannot call at 8am and spend 30-120 min on the phone.

Even if they requests weren't processed before the phones opened or VIP could submit online request at 8am instead of before everyone else.

For reservations that are only available at 8am at 10 months this would have been a big incentive to get VIP.

But, no one who buys retail knows about the problems they will have when they try to reserve a "hot" resort/time. So the benefit has no value to sales.

But the loss of this benefit for ME is one of the biggest reasons to stick with resale.

It's probably a major logistical problem, what if they had 1000 requests? Say there are 200 terminals, they'd have to have everyone come in hour(s) before 8am to process them.

So we're never going to see this implemented.

Stan


----------



## GaryCook (Jan 5, 2007)

*Wait List*

I don't think VIPs should have any priority.  Any FairShare plus member should be able to make a waitlist request for any FairShare plus resort in the standard 10 month window; First come, first served.  All FairShare Plus members would be on a even playing field with this sort of policy.  

If they get 1000 folks on the wait list for a hot resort in red season then then #1 on the list has a good chance at securing their reservation and #1000 probably does not.

Like Worldmark, they could let you know if you are a Priority 1, 2 or 3, etc.

- Gary C.


----------

